# شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !



## Messias (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*لنشاهد معا .........*​ 









أعظم ساحر فى القرن العشرين 
( دافيد كوبرفيلد )​ 








 

*دافيد كوبرفيلد (1956) ساحر أمريكي وخبير في فن الوهم, من أشهر عروضه أخفاء تمثال الحرية و العبور من خلال سور الصين العظيم والطيران .*


*ولد كوبرفيلد في نيوجيرسي عام 1956، وكان خجولا في طفولته. ولكنه بعد النجاح في عروض السحر حاول أن يتحدى نفسه وحدود المخلوقات البشرية. ثم حدث هذا التحول الكبير في حياته. *
*يقول "إن السحر قدم فرصة لي لأشاطر مشاعري .. ولكن السحر ساعدني في التغلب على ذلك". بالرغم من أن صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز" قالت إنه عملاق السحر في عصرنا يقول دافيد إن الفنان العظيم هو أيضا إنسان عادي. *
*"أنا أحترم كل شخص كفنان عظيم من شخص إلى شخص". **يستغرق إعداد عرض جديد من كوبرفيلدعامين ونصف العام، بعد ذلك يأخذه إلى طريق العالم عبر عروضه. *



*للمعلومات أكثر عن هذا الساحر و لكن باللغه الأنجليزيه عليكم زياره هذا الرابط*

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Copperfield_(illusionist**)*



*بصراحه انا ذهلت لما شوفته و هو بيقسم نفسه *
*أنا قولت يمكن يكون بيستخدم أجهزه حديثة او أنكسارات الأشعه الضوئيه او اى شى من هذا القبيل ..*

*لكن لما تشوفوا العرض لساحر أخر وهو *Criss Angel *و هو من أشهر ساحرى الشوارع و ليه عروض جامده ده هتعرفوا أد ايه أن اللى عمله دافيد فى عرض الأنقسام كان شئ عجيب و مذهل مهما كانت استخداماته للأدوات المساعده غير مرئيه *

*لمشاهده عرض *Criss Angel 
*أضغط على هذا الرابط *

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmkzyN3q20w*


*من أحسن العروض اللى عجبتنى لديفيد عرض بيت الرعب و الأشباح و عرض رسم اللوحه و عروض التحليق فى الهواء و عرض أخفاء المصور*


*لمشاهدة عروضه الرهيبة *
*أضغط على هذا الرابط*
*http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=David+Copperfield*​ 

*موقعه*


 
*www.davidcopperfield.com*
*www.dcopperfield.com*​ 







ساحر الشوراع الشهير 
*Criss Angel *​ 

*



*​ 








*كريس مواطن أمريكي من أصل يوناني من مواليد 1967 ، وهو موسيقي وساحر ومؤدي حركات خداعيه ولاعب يوجا ورجل ألعاب الأوهام والخداعات البصرية وبارع في كل تلك الأشياء*​ 
*كريس فسر بنفسه خداعاته ( مثل الإرتفاع في الهواء تلقائيا وهو ما يسمي بال levitations ) بأنه قوة العقل والجسد والروح ، واحيانا فعلها بطرق السحر العادية والمعروفة بين كل السحراء مثل ديفيد كوبرفيلد*​ 
*ويقدم كريس برنامج ناجح جدا إسمه Mindfreaks أو ( العبث بالعقول ) الذي يقدم علي قناة A&E Network الأمريكية*​ 

*لمشاهدة عروض هذا الساحر*
*أضغط على هذا الرابط*​ 

*http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Criss+Angel+&search=Search*​ 

*للمعلومات أكثر عن هذا الساحر العالم *
*أضغط على هذا الرابط لزياره الموسوعه باللغه الأنجليزية*​ 
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criss_Angel*​ 


*من اروع العروض التى أعجبتنى عرض أنقسام الفتاه و عرض المشى على الماء و عرض البيضة و البرتقاله*​ 


*موقعه*​ 


 



*www.crissangel.com*​


----------



## قلم حر (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

ديفيد كوبرفيلد .
ملك الخدع البصريه في آخر قرن .
أكيد أن سيرته مدهشه و أعماله غريبه جدا و تقترب من ( الخوارق ) لكن من يجهل أسرار عمل ( السحره ) .
لكننا نؤكد : هو ليس بساحر ( بالمفهوم المرفوض ) بل محترف خدع بصريه ( و ما يتبعها ) .....و مستوى أعماله يصل لحد الاٍدهاش .
موضوع جميل جدا .......سنعود و نطلع على الروابط لاحق .
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Messias (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

*شكرا على مرورك يا قلم حر و ردك الجميل *

*ولى تعليق *



*يقال عن هذا الساحر*

*انه في كل برامجه ياتي علي مثلث يرافقه مجموعه مثلثات و اشكال هرميه كلها عبر المياه,انه جهاز واحد يعمل بقاعدة(تاين الهواء) الفيزيائيه ومن خلال طاقه كهرو مغناطيسيه ينكسر الضوء من حول الجسم الذي نشاهده *

*و يلتف حوله فلا نبصره بالعين غير المبصره بذاتها انما بواسطه الضوء الساقط علي الاجسام او المنعكس عنها*
*تبصر العيون الافانك لا تري شيء ,وبزوال مفعول هذه الطاقه*
*اللامرئيه يعود كل شيء كما كان.*
*و باستخدام اجهزه شبيهه قسم ديفيد نفسه قسمين بمنشاركهربائي دائري ثم بواسطة اشارته لعقارب الساعه بان تعود للخلف بدأ شطر جسمه بالالتحام ليرسي في الاذهان ان الانسان قادرعلي الاماته و الاحياء .*


*و يمكن الرجوع لموضوعى عن تجربة فلادلفيا *
*تجربة رهيبة .......... ( ألبرت أينشتين )* ​ 

*يذكر فيها استخدام العالم انشتاين لهذه القوه المغنطيسيه *


*بس ازاى الساحر كريس قسم السيده فى الهواء الطلق !!!! حاجه غريبه ماعتقدش ان فى لعب فى التصوير *


*عندك تفسير لانقسام السيده فى سحر كريس ؟*

*اكيد فى حجات غريبه بتحصل فى الموضوع و لا ايه ؟*


*شاهده فيلم اسمه الساحر مش العربى طبعا هههههه أجنبى*
*كان فى الساحر بيزع بذره و خلى البذره تنمو و طلعت شجره و طلعت برتقال !*
*فى نهايه الفيلم بيورى ان كان فيه خريطه معقده لهذه الشجره و الشجره دى صنعت بدقه متناهيه و انها عباره عن جهاز الكترونى معقد للغايه *

*و كمان فى برنامج شوفته ساحر نقل جبل من مكانه الى مكان اخر (حركه ) و كان بيبن البرنامج ازاى هو كان بيستخدم اساليب الخداع البصرى و بمساعده الحسابات الرياضيه و الكمبيوتر قدر يعمل كده *

*و كان فى برنامج بيجى على mbc كان للساحر فالنتينو و كان بيكشف اسرار بعض الخدع بس الخدع مكنتش قد كده مش زى مابعمل دافيد و كريس *


*انا معاك فى انه محترف خدع بصريه و لكنه كمان ذكى و عبقرى انه بيقدر ينفذ الخدع دى بمساعده الأجهزه الحديثه *


*شاهد عرض بيت الرعب و الأسبح اللى كانت بطير انا مش متخيل ان فى جهاز جوه المنديل بيخلى االمنديل يطير فوق الجمهور*


*و على العموم كفايه انه بيمتعنا بمشاهده الخدع دى :yahoo:*

*و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قلم حر*
*و منتظر مشاهدتك للروابط و ردك *


----------



## lousa188114 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

موضوع لذيذ اوي يا مسيا 
فعلا هما من اشهر منفذي الخدع البصرية 
ولو اني فعلا نفسي اعرف بيعملوها ازاي 
شكرا مسيا وربنا يباركك


----------



## Messias (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

شكرا على مرورك يا لويزا ربنا يباركك


لو عايزه تتعلمى بعض الخدع 
اذهبى الى موقع www.youtube.com

و اكتبى فى البحث Magic Revealed

هيديكى بعض الخدع اكترها خدع الكوتشينه ممكن تتعليميها بسهوله


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

ميرسى يا مسيا وعايزه اقولك زى ما كانوا زمان بينبهروا  بالعاب اخفاء و  اظهار الاشياء والعاب اوراق الكوتشينه والحمام وغيرها وكانوا احياناً لا يجدوا تفسير منطقى لها ......فلا تتعجب  دلوقتى و مع التطور التكنولوجى الرهيب من وجود مثل هذه الالعاب ......أشكرك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## kajo (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

جمييييييييييل اوى 


شكرا ميسيس على الموضوع الرائع ده


----------



## nonaa (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

موضوع جميل ميرسى يا سكر​


----------



## امير العذاب (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

فظيع ورائع وجميل جدااااااااااااا

ماريو امير العذاب


----------



## Messias (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

شكرا 

Dona Nabil و kajo و امير العذاب و nonaa 

على مروركم بالموضوع و ردكم ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## amir kadamani (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

سؤال هل يستطيع أن يحقق أمنيتي لا يستطيع إيماني بربي وروح القدس أقوى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

مش عارفة لية بحس حاجة من الاتنين يا بيشتغلوا مع الشياطين يا بيضحكوا على الناس


----------



## ra.mi62 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

فعلاً  انا اعرفه جيدا وشاهدت جميع خدعه البصرية 

شكرا لك الرب يبار حياتك


----------



## ra.mi62 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

فعلاً  انا اعرفه جيدا وشاهدت جميع خدعه البصرية 

شكرا لك الرب يبار حياتك


----------



## ra.mi62 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

فعلاً  انا اعرفه جيدا وشاهدت جميع خدعه البصرية 

شكرا لك الرب يبار حياتك


----------



## جاد الياس دغمش (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

ان الحرة كلهم كذابين لانهم بيوهمو الواحد


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

دايفد كوبر فييلد بيعمل سحر بطريقة الخدع .. بس في فعلا من هيدول سحرة الشوارع بيطيرو بدون خدع و هيك .. انا مرة شفت فديو تبع واحد .. مش بس هوة طار و انما طير انسان تاني .. و كان قبلها كأنما عم بيصلي لحدا

انا الصراحة لما شفت هيك .. قلت هادا طلب اشي من الشيطان و الشيطان عمللويا 

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## maria123 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

شكرا عل الموضوع


----------



## وليم تل (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

شكرا مسيا
على موضوعك القيم
مودتى​


----------



## Messias (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

يقال على الساحر ديفيد كوبرفيلد انه بيحضر للخدعه الجديده فى اكثر من سنتين و انا مره شوفت برنامج لخدعه نقل جبل وكان بيورى ازاى هما صمموا الخدعه و هعملوا باستخدام حسابات الكمبيوتر للمسافات و مكان الخدعه 

شكرا على الردود و ربنا يفرح قلبكم دايما


----------



## jesus.my.life (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

انا اتفرجت على كريس انجل وحلقات سحر ليه كتير
منها اخفاء تمثال الحرية برضة 
والطيران من فوق ناطحة سحاب
وقسم السيدة فى الحديقة
وابتلاع عملة واخراجها من يده
والمشى على الماء 
لكن ديفيد ما اتفرجتش على اى حاجة ليه


----------



## apdo (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شـــــاهد ما لم تشاهده من قبل !*

السلام عليكم   يارب تكونو بخير بصراحه انا لا اصدق هذا  كيف يقسم  جسم امراة ليس يدخل العقل ليس له القدرة علي فعل هذا لدينا عقل يميز ماذا تشاهد  علي معتقد من نظري  مش حقيقي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع حلو بس المشكله معرفتش اشوف الحركات السحريه كويس لانها متقطعه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*هو بيعمل الحركات السحريه دى اذاى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

غريب فعلا الساحر ده
ميرسى ليك ​


----------



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوعك  اكتر من رائع
شكرا جزيلا جدا


----------

